# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  doogee shoot 2 _v7.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  doogee shoot 2 _v7.0    

```
Wating Device..........OK
CPU: MT6580
Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
Writing Mode..........OK
Internal RAM: 
Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
External RAM: Type DRAM
External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
EMMC: 
EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART RPMB Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART USER Size: 7.13 GB
Injection..........OK
Detecting Parts info............OK
[ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00400000) 
[ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00080000) Size(0x00300000) 
[ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00380000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x00880000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01280000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x01c80000) Size(0x00040000) 
[ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x01cc0000) Size(0x00060000) 
[ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x01d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x02d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x03d20000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x03da0000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x045a0000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x04fa0000) Size(0x00100000) 
[ID: 8] [tee1] BaseAddr(0x050a0000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [tee2] BaseAddr(0x055a0000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x05aa0000) Size(0x02000000) 
[ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x07aa0000) Size(0x02560000) 
[ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x0a000000) Size(0x00200000) 
[ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x0a200000) Size(0x00600000) 
[ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x0a800000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x0b000000) Size(0xaf000000) 
[ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0xba000000) Size(0x10000000) 
[ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0xca000000) Size(0xfcf80000) 
[ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x1c6f80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x1c7f80000) Size(0x00080000) 
Detecting Device info.......OK
Product: DOOGEE
Device Model: Shoot_2
ID: DOOGEE-Shoot_2-Android7.0--20170517
Sw Internal: 
Build Date: Wed May 17 04:53:06 CST 2017
Chip Ver: S01
Android Version: 7.0
Architecture: armeabi-v7a
FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
All Done By EFT Dongle
```

----------


## king of royal

الله ينور يا هندسه........

----------

